# Here's some cleanup pictures after the storm...



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

This was in front of my house today the State DOT from Corning was doing the work.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

............


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

...................


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

........................


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

.........................


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

......................


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

....................


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

...........................


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

//////////////////////


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

///////////////////


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

This was my yard . I saw how they were digging up some of the lawns with the loader ,so I went and picked up a lot of coffee and they ended up pulling out the the limbs by hand so they wouldn't drive on the grass.


----------



## sno-way01 (Oct 14, 2006)

those are some sweet pics. nice loader. what was that wierd looking frame on the front of the dump druck?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That's the frame for the plow it's a double wing with a straight plow.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

had to do some smooth talking to a cop after i went down a road clsoed baracade witha tree down went around it and he was flipping earlier

looks like the storm hit ahrd everywhere


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

grandview.. you guyss till got a lot of cleanup to do.. wihs i owned a huge tub grinder id be one rich man up there right now...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That's where all this stuff is going the town is renting one at a cost of 1,100.00 an hour! They paying guys 6.00 a yard to haul the stuff of the streets.


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

Jesus... a lot of money.. think your gona do some late season mowing in another week?? weather looks wet all this week to


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I think the mowing season is over. Everything is under water and tree branches. Maybe I can get FEMA to cover my loss.payup


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

good luck.. with them.. i hear people are not to happy .. lol.. you see any crews from syracuse area out there???


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

There here somewhere, just saw a tree company from Texas and Alabama. Also power crews from Canada. It's a big party going on here. Some of the crews were kicked out of their hotel rooms because the Pats are here to play the Bills. So crews are staying in Syracuse and driving in every day.


----------

